
USDC payment processing in Coinbase Commerce - commercecb
https://blog.coinbase.com/usdc-payment-processing-in-coinbase-commerce-b1af1c82fb0
======
mamikonyana
why don't you guys use extended public keys instead of creating the smart
contracts? wouldn't that allow the deposit of tokens to different addresses?

~~~
bjoveski
author here!

that's how our ETH processing works at the moment, we derive different BIP44
addresses and the customers pay to them. But that approach is possible only
because the transactions fees are paid in ethereum as well; you cannot pay the
tx fees in ERC20. With smart contracts someone else can pay the fees, which
makes it ideal for our use case.

~~~
shawabawa3
Does this mean customers don't need to pay fees when they pay in USDC in
coinbase commerce? Who pays the gas fees in that case?

~~~
bjoveski
There are two places where gas is paid: 1) when the customer pays to these
intermediate addresses 2) when the funds are moved from the intermediate to
the final address

1) is always paid by the customer that initiates the payment. 2) can be paid
by anyone, as these contracts are permissionless and anyone can interact with
them. At the moment Coinbase picks up the tab for doing this, but we will
likely not be doing this in the long-term

